# Sandy Hook Conspiracy



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

One of my friends posted this on FB yesterday and I did watch it. 

Some of their "evidence" could make you question things, but I do find it very very VERY difficult to believe that the government/whoever would go to these extreme lengths to change gun laws. Maybe I'm missing something here, maybe my mindset is wrong - but this event broke hearts of people around the world. with the CO shooting not too long ago, they didnt need to "make this event" - they had something they could already work with. 

As for the "2nd gunman" - I think that's something that a child and one bystander could get very wrong. If the police saw a man standing around they would automatically assume the worst. 

The video makes numerous comments about the way the parents are acting. I didnt see the actual videos, but I can't find it really that unbelievable that a parent would still find the ability to smile if they were remembering a good time with that child. 

Conspiracy theorists are out to prove something, and IMO will tweak whatever information they can to prove their point. 

I really hope that I'm not wrong, as so much of the world felt drawn to this tragedy. It has affected so many people in so many ways, and i know that after it happened I felt a stronger need to keep my kids safe.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Maple, I can't believe it was done to change gun laws. At least not in this country.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I seriously doubt our government is competent enough o pull something like that off. Have you been to the DMV lately ?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I seriously doubt our government is competent enough o pull something like that off. Have you been to the DMV lately ?


Ha! Well, if this is true, then they didn't pull it off, and did muck it up, because some of those 'faults' and inconsistencies seem pretty stupid.

I'm not saying I know what the truth is, but it never hurts to question things.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well if they could or would do something like that I am sure they wouldnt have any qualms killing someone that tries to blow the whistle. Kennedy and the Clintons sure didnt.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The same idea came out after the Port Arthur shooting in Australia - this was the catalyst for our gun law changes. There are the conspiracy theorists who are certain it was a government act to force gun laws change through with public support.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Instead of all you armchair conspiracy theorists sitting about jacking your jaws, why don't you contact some of the parents who LOST THEIR CHILDREN? I'm sure they'd have some choice words for all of you, and be able to set the record straight.

Or are you like the moronic 9/11 conspiracy theorists, who even after _eyewitness_ testimonials that refuted their crackpot theories, still continue to believe their idiotic 'conspiracies'?

I have a few choice words for people like you as well, but I'd be banned from this forum if I told you exactly how I felt.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Maple, I can't believe it was done to change gun laws. At least not in this country.


I could be mistaken, but I was under the impression that it is one of the reasons the conspiracy theorists are running with?

After the inital event, we didn't get much coverage here and I had to take to trying to watch some coverage on FOX on some random high channel on the telly that I wasn't aware I had... so I'll have missed a lot of the coverage that you obviously would have viewed back in the Sates.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is always good to question things in the light of new evidence.

I have no idea how I would react if any of my family were part of a tragedy like that, I don't believe that there is a script for that in my head anywhere.

I know though that any event with many participants, bystanders and witnesses will produce more than one version of events.


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree with GH. So many people involved, so many faulty memories. Such a tragic and stressful event cannot be remembered perfectly in every detail, too much sensory input and emotional trauma.

I guess I wouldn't be surprised either way. There is evil in this world that we do not know of, nor can conceive in our innocence. I can see how people are trying to find a "reason" for such a senseless act of violence.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am in *NO WAY* a conspiracy theorist.
But if you understand the premiss of the movie, the families involved, and the way both (I don't even have a word for them) were raised, then I can clearly see a direct correlation. Most of the things being "pointed out" are junk.

How the media and now the President/Admin is taking advantage of the situation gives me far more worry.

I feel so so terribly sad for them and their children.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Maple said:


> I could be mistaken, but I was under the impression that it is one of the reasons the *conspiracy theorists* are running with?


TBH I haven't even heard the term till now. I agree with GH though - it is always good to question things in the light of new evidences to prevent same thing to happen again. I sincerely hope something will be done to protect the kids (as well as adults), and I feel extremely sorry for the parents and relatives (and don't even want to imagine how those people can feel).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot believe, in any way , shape or form, that our government was involved in a plot to use this as a way to create grounds for stricter gun controls. 
Why look for greater evil than what was already there? Just because it is incomprehensible that a young man would simply go off and kill innocents like that does not mean that it didn't happen, and just in that incomprehensible way. Bad things happen, and there isn't always a "reason" or a "profit" behind them, much less a conspiracy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Bad things happen, and there isn't always a "reason" or a "profit" behind them, much less a conspiracy.


So true


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - As a general rule, never use a conspiracy to explain something that can be explained by stupidity or gross incompetence, particularly on the part of government.

2 - Fast & Furious may well have been an attempt to change gun laws. But Rule #1 might apply. :shock: :evil:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera...2009.E2.80.932011:_Operation_Fast_and_Furious


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I sat through this video the other night, and was miffed, so I did some digging myself. 

Well initially when he was going on and on about there being no ambulances there, I was cursing at the screen. In his own footage in that very video, you can see at least 3 of them. 

Alex Jones (the gun nut of Piers Morgan interview fame) is behind this. 

Here's a debunking of the video

preggit comments on This Sandy hook conspiracy video has been making the FB rounds. Anyone want to take a stab at debunking it?



The poor man who took the kids into his house is being harassed. 

Grandfather who comforted Sandy Hook Elementary kids says 'truthers' are targeting him - U.S. News





It's a terrible shame that the gun nuts are putting the families through this for their own agenda.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a terrible shame that the anti-gun nuts are putting the families through this for their own agenda.

The folks who denied it happened are right up there in looniness with the 911 truthers, or those who believe we invaded Iraq to get free oil. However, the anti-gun rights folks are undoubtedly exploiting this event to push unreasoned gun control thru before people can think about actual causes & possible solutions.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms said:


> However, the anti-gun rights folks are undoubtedly exploiting this event to push unreasoned gun control thru before people can think about actual causes & possible solutions.


Do you really and genuinely believe that?

I have seen lots of arguments from the polar opposites on this one, from those who think that every gun is evil and guns should be abolished, to those who believe that the only answer is more guns and bigger guns, both sides appear to be exploiting the event to get their side heard.

There has been a huge increase in the sale of guns and ammo, and now one state as introduced sweeping new laws, all maybe gut reactions.

What solution does the moderate middle look for I wonder.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe that. Especially since they "have the public on their side"... Especially when certain Democratic leaders have been shouting to get this through asap. When the hypocritical movie stars are spitting out PSA's when we all know they made their millions off of "shoot em up" films, some that created heros out of villains and demonized the police/military. Never let a crisis go to waste..

As far as the conspiracy stuff? My brain also doesn't work that way, but some of the "connections" are shocking. Not in the way that the theorists are portraying it exactly, but "Sandy Hook" was on the Batman map. There has also been speculation on how the Newtown (?) shooter was related to the stunt man (I think) was killed during the movie, Uncle (I think)?

Again, the scariest thing is we are raising kids that are capable of these types of heinous acts. Impressionable wackos influenced by violent movies and games, and no one is holding their parents responsible...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Impressionable wackos influenced by violent movies and games, and no one is holding their parents responsible...



How can you hold the parent responsible for the actions of their adult mentally ill child? 
And in the Sandy Hook case, the parent is dead.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> I believe that.


So do I. Anyone that doesn't believe the radical left wingers don't try to take advantage of these events hasn't paid much attention. They do every time...every time. Look no further than this board...was anyone talking about gun control before the Newtown event? Nothing has changed since before the event - we had the same gun crime issues before the shooting as after. But after the event, here comes the gun control advocates.

That is not to say the radical right wing wackos don't do the same thing in situations they can take advantage of. Honestly, I'm not sure why we would expect anything less - it is human nature to take advantage of a situation to advance your agenda. In this case though, it is creating victims of the families of the deceased...sort of like those sick wackos that protest at military funerals...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

AlexS said:


> How can you hold the parent responsible for the actions of their adult mentally ill child?


In this particular case I believe her stupidity in keeping unsecured guns in the house and teaching her son to shoot has already been discussed. She provided both knowledge and access and taught him to shoot. No access, and the shooting would never have occurred. If he hadn't been taught to shoot the shooting would never have occurred. I said earlier that I considered her at least as responsible as her son, but frankly I was trying to be civil and not speak too ill of the dead. My actual opinion is she is responsible for the shootings. He might have done some other evil deed - who knows, but with no access and no knowledge of firearms he could not have done what he did...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Do I like thinking our government could do something like this? No.

Do I think they would refrain from it if it suited them? Sadly, that answer is also no.

You don't have to go far into our history to see the things the government has done. The Tuskegee experiments, for instance. The use of our soldiers as guinea pigs for LSD for another...the list is endless, starting with the measles/smallpox laced blankets that were given as gifts to Indians.

Looking worldwide, Mao's Cultural Revolution, Pol Pot and the killing fields of Cambodia, Hitler's Solutions to Jews, and others...all would have been beyond thought, yet all occurred.

Sadly. I think our "leaders" are no more to be trusted now, than they ever have been. Power corrupts. Absolute power destroys.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Faceman said:


> In this particular case I believe her stupidity in keeping unsecured guns in the house and teaching her son to shoot has already been discussed. She provided both knowledge and access and taught him to shoot. No access, and the shooting would never have occurred. If he hadn't been taught to shoot the shooting would never have occurred. I said earlier that I considered her at least as responsible as her son, but frankly I was trying to be civil and not speak too ill of the dead. My actual opinion is she is responsible for the shootings. He might have done some other evil deed - who knows, but with no access and no knowledge of firearms he could not have done what he did...


After dealing with the idiocy that calls itself MH in this country, it may be that she tried to take guns out of house or limit his access to them and shooting, but his doctor/therapist told he she was infringing on his rights.

I saw this working with group homes, things that made perfect, logical sense, were set aside by therapists, welfare or their guardians. Such as allowing the child molesters/violent "consumers" to watch wrestling, or taking them to learn martial arts. Frankly when you have people like that that are already violent and broke their mother's arm? They don't need to learn anything else that will enable them to hurt people. And if someone has molested a 4 year old? You don't give them access to porn either...but such is the state of mental health in our country that it thinks those things make sense.

And when he first learned to shoot guns, there may have been no cause to think this would happen.

And for all the push to lock doors, bar windows, and keep people like this out of schools, all he would have had to do was crash a car into building, or circle it with can of gas and torch it and what then? 

The mentally ill in this country are being watched over by a band of lunatics for that matter. No common sense among any of them.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you think this horrible event isn't being exploited by the anti-gun crowd, ask how many people are killed each year by "assault weapons".

I don't know the answer, but in 2011 there were 323 homicides using rifles of all kinds. 323 out of 12,664 homicides. Hands and fists killed 726.

FBI — Expanded Homicide Data Table 11

Since the large majority of rifles are not "assault rifles", it looks to me like a total ban of all assault rifles wouldn't have much impact on the number of murders. Nor are rifles the easiest way to walk thru a "No Gun Zone" like schools killing people. Handguns would be easier to conceal until the last moment, and you can carry a lot of them. Nor will banning large capacity magazines help, since large capacity magazines are more likely to jam - as one did in Colorado.

Yet what are the politicians focusing on? Banning assault weapons (aka 'scary looking rifles') and banning high capacity magazines. Or expanding the "gun free zones", which would be better described as places where only criminals and lunatics have access to guns.

Nor are pro-gun "nuts" exploiting this event. Gun owners only got involved after many calls for gun bans and gun registration and restrictions on carrying concealed weapons were proposed. The NRA refused to make any comment other than one of sympathy until after the politicians started talking about gun bans.

It seems to me there are two pretty common threads in these mass shootings: nuts who cannot be committed or registered as mentally dangerous, and gun free zones.

Oh...and it takes almost no training to shoot a gun from close range at unarmed people. Skill only comes in when the victim has the chance to fight back...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

AlexS said:


> How can you hold the parent responsible for the actions of their adult mentally ill child?
> 
> And in the Sandy Hook case, the parent is dead.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I sought mental health treatment for a very mentally ill foster kid. He was just given meds and not a diagnosis because he was under 18, they won't attach severe diagnosis to minors. 
Once he is an adult, it will then be his choice to seek treatment, unless he offers to hurt himself or others. 

So basically, the profession was telling me to just wait until he does something bad, then help would be available. 

Great. Thanks.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We live 25 miles from Sandy Hook. We have friends that live there and in Newtown. A daughter of one of our friends was teaching at this school until not long before the shooting. We know people who knew the shooters mother and saw the boy around the area.
I have it first hand that the whole scene was total mayhem with armed troopers, first responders, ambulances etc - they threw everything they had at it.
There is no evidence that she had to told him she was having him put away or that she intended to have him put away. The only thing she was guilty of was loving her son too much to see the depth of his problems and being negligent in allowing him free access to so many guns
The father was never absent in the sense that he had disapeared and abandoned them , he had remarried but had never rejected his son - it was the boy who didn't deal well with the divorce and chose not to spend time with his father. He had handed over the home and a considerable income to his wife - they were affluent people
Spewing out stupid conspiracy theories like this to try to discredit people who are calling for better gun controls is totally counter-productive as its so insane that it should lead to the person responsible having their gun licence revoked on the grounds that he clearly has some form of mental problems himself and his action and that of anyone who would support it is just going to hurt responsible gun owners.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The recommendations made by the Connecticut Conference of Municipalities would include the following: 


Limiting the capacity of rifle and handgun magazines to no more than 10 bullets.
Requiring a rifle permit for those purchasing any long gun such as a hunting rifle.
Requiring a firearm permit in order to purchase ammunition.
Prohibiting individuals from buying more than one gun in a 30 day period.
Requiring trigger locks to be provided with each fire arm sale.
Outlawing the possession and purchasing of body armor.
CCM announces gun control proposals - WFSB 3 Connecticut

Anyone want to explain how this would help prevent someone from murdering their mother and then going out and shooting people in a gun free zone? Or prevent a repeat of the Colorado shooting, or the shooting of someone like Gabby Giffords?

Let alone reduce the 12,000 murders each year (with under 400 from rifles)?

But no, they aren't exploiting the Newtown shooting...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Palomine said:


> After dealing with the idiocy that calls itself MH in this country, it may be that she tried to take guns out of house or limit his access to them and shooting, but his doctor/therapist told he she was infringing on his rights.


The rest of your post has merit, but not this part. The guns were hers. It is not an "infringement of rights" to deny ANYONE access to one's personal property, be that property guns, jewelry, clothing, ot anything else. The very idea is ludicrous...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And this is society allows us to use tragic events and twist them for sick entertainment, much like 9/11. 
Guns had nothing to do with this; humans did.
For anyone to use this as an excuse or entertainment value I find HIGHLY dispicable.


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Instead of all you armchair conspiracy theorists sitting about jacking your jaws, why don't you contact some of the parents who LOST THEIR CHILDREN? I'm sure they'd have some choice words for all of you, and be able to set the record straight.
> 
> Or are you like the moronic 9/11 conspiracy theorists, who even after _eyewitness_ testimonials that refuted their crackpot theories, still continue to believe their idiotic 'conspiracies'?
> 
> I have a few choice words for people like you as well, but I'd be banned from this forum if I told you exactly how I felt.


I'm your last paragraph I hope by "you" you mean the people that made this video? I put it up to be discussed and out of curiosity of the public's opinion. I wasn't trying to offend anyone. I just found it interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a link from snopes about the sandy hook conspiracy. It talks about disproving those conspiracies. 

snopes.com: Shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut 

Honestly in the case of young people going to schools and shooting them up I think there are two things that are to blame the most. One is the parents where is the parental guidance and control? I would of never made it outside the house with a gun or multiple even. Also my parents knew where I was and what I was doing at all times. Nobody watches there kids anymore. It also is poor parenting to leave guns where they are easily accessed especially when guns safes are so easily available for less the the cost of purchasing many guns.
The second cause of school shootings or other public shooting is the sensationalist media giving them so much attention. To me this only inspires more would be shooters to act out because of all the attention they will get from the media where they will forever live in infamy. 
Blaming violent movies and video games to me is like blaming rock and roll for devil worship. I listen to rock and I've played violent video games but that doesn't mean I want to go kill people or even consider killing anyone.

As far as the conspiracy theories and all the misinformation I blame that on the media trying to keep viewers watching and ratings up. I mean why not feed misinformation they get their ratings and they can always retract it later and blame the fake info on a scapegoat of some sort. Look at this discussion here the media has done its job putting fear to the masses!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure, its ashame this event happened, but its not something I think we should talk about anymore. Ithappened. Let the families grieve.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's the numbers for murder in Chicago IL in 2011 - a city and state that has strict gun control laws:

Out of 433 murders, 1 involved a rifle. The report doesn't say if that particular rifle was an "assault rifle". That is the same number as were killed by a pry bar...

https://portal.chicagopolice.org/po...s/Statistical Reports/Murder Reports/MA11.pdf

Another interesting statistic from the report: 77% of *VICTIMS* had previously been arrested by the police...:shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

huntjumpliz said:


> I'm your last paragraph I hope by "you" you mean the people that made this video? I put it up to be discussed and out of curiosity of the public's opinion. I wasn't trying to offend anyone. I just found it interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I meant anyone who would even give a smidgen of credence to these jackasses. Especially the people who would find someone's words and actions 'suspicious' for daring to NOT be writhing in a puddle of grief every time their deceased loved one is mentioned.

I guess by that ignorant psychobabble I'm 'suspicious' as well, since the day I buried my heart horse I had the AUDACITY to smile and even laugh a little when someone brought up an antic or two of his.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Susan, when person is in a grief you'll notice that. _Always_. Doesn't matter if he/she tries to laugh or smile pretending everything is OK... (I'm not referring to the video in any way, which (IMO) was a waste of time to watch, just saying in general).


----------



## Cincydiesel (Jan 14, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Instead of all you armchair conspiracy theorists sitting about jacking your jaws, why don't you contact some of the parents who LOST THEIR CHILDREN? I'm sure they'd have some choice words for all of you, and be able to set the record straight.
> 
> Or are you like the moronic 9/11 conspiracy theorists, who even after _eyewitness_ testimonials that refuted their crackpot theories, still continue to believe their idiotic 'conspiracies'?
> 
> I have a few choice words for people like you as well, but I'd be banned from this forum if I told you exactly how I felt.


Couldn't agree more. Its ridiculous someone would think this is some type of Govt. conspiracy. Sad..


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Instead of all you armchair conspiracy theorists sitting about jacking your jaws, why don't you contact some of the parents who LOST THEIR CHILDREN? I'm sure they'd have some choice words for all of you, and be able to set the record straight.
> 
> Or are you like the moronic 9/11 conspiracy theorists, who even after _eyewitness_ testimonials that refuted their crackpot theories, still continue to believe their idiotic 'conspiracies'?
> 
> I have a few choice words for people like you as well, but I'd be banned from this forum if I told you exactly how I felt.


I don't think a single person on this thread said they believed it, just that stranger things have happened. 

We should always be critical of our governments... goodness knows they think of us mostly as sheep or their personal pawns. I hate that to them we are so unimportant. Absolute power destroys: yes it does. Take my government as an example.

I don't think your government had involvement in this or in 9/11 though. I am not an armchair conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> ...psychobabble...


That is a good title for a new subforum topic...maybe we can recommend it to the mods. It might have the most posts of any of our topics...we could put it between "Jokes and Funnies" and "News and Politics"...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

muumi said:


> I don't think a single person on this thread said they believed it, just that stranger things have happened.


Then why bring it up at all, as if it had any merit?



muumi said:


> We should always be critical of our governments.


Absolutely, but staying skeptical and not blindly following a country's leaders has _nothing_ to do with the Sandy Hook 'conspiracy' video or its moronic creators.

I have my doubts it was brought up innocently regardless of the batting eyelashes, offended protests to the contrary, and statements that of course _nobody_ believes it. 

This is also being discussed on another forum which I frequent, and I have to say that some of the people I previously had respect for, I now find as appealing as a three day old road kill skunk.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> That is a good title for a new subforum topic...maybe we can recommend it to the mods. It might have the most posts of any of our topics...we could put it between "Jokes and Funnies" and "News and Politics"...


Nah... I think we have enough of it in "News and Politics" to create a special section just for it....


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Then why bring it up at all, as if it had any merit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. but the thread was started, and people made comments as we do on threads of whatever nature, me included, and i'm going to be truthful here, your comment hurt my feelings for even commenting/being lumped together as 'you all'. I know i will probably be scorned for admitting this, but hey, i am part of this community, and want to i feel welcome here. I actually feel weird about posting now.

I didnt become part of this conversation to be disrespectful about this tragedy. I guess to you i must have come across that way (?)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

While I appreciate what you're saying and every member of the forum has value I cant help but struggle with the idea that someone who found this conspiracy theory as awful and insulting as I do would even want to draw attention too it.
I dont know anything about the original author of it but how crazy are they to imagine that Sandy Hook?Newtown are in some remote isolated place where no one else lives so wouldn't be aware of what is going on?
Granted its not like living in a large city but its hardly comparable to the Sahara Desert. Look it up on Google Maps - its a pretty typical CT town with a close knit community where everyone pretty much knows of everyone else. If this happened in the town I live in - which is very comparable - everyone for a pretty big radius would know about it in minutes


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

jaydee said:


> While I appreciate what you're saying and every member of the forum has value I cant help but struggle with the idea that someone who found this conspiracy theory as awful and insulting as I do would even want to draw attention too it.
> I dont know anything about the original author of it but how crazy are they to imagine that Sandy Hook?Newtown are in some remote isolated place where no one else lives so wouldn't be aware of what is going on?
> Granted its not like living in a large city but its hardly comparable to the Sahara Desert. Look it up on Google Maps - its a pretty typical CT town with a close knit community where everyone pretty much knows of everyone else. If this happened in the town I live in - which is very comparable - everyone for a pretty big radius would know about it in minutes


You are right... And I did take it too lightly personally, and for that I am sorry. But I'm super off topic now. If there is even a topic left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

muumi said:


> Sure. but the thread was started, and people made comments as we do on threads of whatever nature, me included, and i'm going to be truthful here, your comment hurt my feelings for even commenting/being lumped together as 'you all'. I know i will probably be scorned for admitting this, but hey, i am part of this community, and want to i feel welcome here. I actually feel weird about posting now.
> 
> I didnt become part of this conversation to be disrespectful about this tragedy. I guess to you i must have come across that way (?)


That is a shame, and you shouldn't feel weird about posting.

This is such a recent event, so many people from all over the world are still trying to make sense of it, and we all see the reactions of the media, the lies and the hype on both sides of the fence from the perspective of our own country or countries.

I cant make sense of it, but I guess I CAN understand the reactions of a lot of Americans when we comment on it, it is the same as you knowing that cousin Jimmy isn't quite right, and then as a family defending Jimmy when someone else says it, it's only natural.

As I say seeing as it is so recent and so raw I think a lot of people are still responding to it all with their emotional side rather than a rational one, and who can blame them.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the video is fake anyways so its just people taking advantage of tragedy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I live 20 minutes from Newtown. It's a quaint little quiet town who experienced one of the worst tragedies this country has ever seen. Without even watching the video, I can say the people a mentality such as this are poster children for why our society is falling apart. It makes me absolutely sick for anyone to suggest such a thing. People need to start thinking before they spew their filth on a world wide forum.


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> People need to start thinking before they spew their filth on a world wide forum.


Ouch.

I thought forums were meant to discuss things, even controversial topics. Maybe not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

huntjumpliz said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I thought forums were meant to discuss things, even controversial topics. Maybe not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My quote is directed at the insensitive morons who posted the original video. I have not read any of the responses to the video.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

huntjumpliz said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I thought forums were meant to discuss things, even controversial topics. Maybe not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh they are, but the more controversial the topic, the more thinking time should be taken maybe.....

This particular subject is a very hot button for a lot of people.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My problem is that so many people in this country do what they do simply because they can...they never stop to think if they should. Whoever posted this filth about a conspiracy is fully aware that 20 innocent children and 6 adults died a horrific death. They have to know somewhere in their obviously vacant minds that there are people in a great deal of pain. Did they think for a second before posting their little theory before hitting the button about how it would affect others? I don't want to hear about the first amendment. Just because you are free to do something does not preclude whether it is morally justified. The poor guy who found the 5 children on his front lawn who said their teacher was dead has been in tears 24/7 because these nut jobs have been harassing him. It really scares me that people can be that callous.


----------

